# Liverpool - Barcellona. 7 maggio 2019, ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2019)

Ritorno di semifinale tra Liverpool e Barcellona, la squadra di Messi ha praticamente la qualificazione in tasca. Il Liverpool dovrebbe vincere 4-0 - ipotesi molto remota. Il Barcellona ha già vinto il campionato ed è in finale di coppa del Re. Si punta al triplete.


La partita è visibile su Sky alle ore 21 a seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2019)

*Salah e Firmino non ci saranno*


----------



## varvez (6 Maggio 2019)

Senza Salah e Firmino ci vuole un'impresa da 1000 per il Liverpool. Peccato, speravo di vedere Jurgen sollevarla, finalmente.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno di semifinale tra Liverpool e Barcellona, la squadra di Messi ha praticamente la qualificazione in tasca. Il Liverpool dovrebbe vincere 4-0 - ipotesi molto remota. Il Barcellona ha già vinto il campionato ed è in finale di coppa del Re. Si punta al triplete.
> 
> 
> La partita è visibile su Sky alle ore 21 a seguire commenti e formazioni.



.


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2019)

senza il tridente il liverpool non ha speranze,anzi in queste condizioni il barcelona potrebbe rivincere


----------



## Goro (7 Maggio 2019)

Peccato per il risultato largo dell'andata, una partita spettacolare ridotta a poco più di una amichevole...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

Che inizo!


----------



## BB7 (7 Maggio 2019)

Calcio vero


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

1-0 

Spettacolo


----------



## BB7 (7 Maggio 2019)

A un passo dal secondo gol


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

non credo che terranno questo ritmo a lungo comunque grande inizio


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Maggio 2019)

Quando assisto ad uno spettacolo come quello di stasera capisco che solo l'amore per i colori rossoneri mi porta a resistere nel continuare a patire per il Milan,e chi ha visto vincere tutto e dovunque può capirmi,non posso rassegnarmi.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

Vidal mostruoso comunque sta reggendo il barcellona


----------



## unbreakable (7 Maggio 2019)

Sto arbitro turco mi sembra un po' troppo spagnoleggiante


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Maggio 2019)

Diciamo che l'arbitro sta aiutando un po' il Barcellona. Però spero che il Liverpool esca perché mi sta sul piffero. Detto questo: Se continua così il Barcellona in contropiede un gol lo fa! Lo ha pure sfiorato con Jordi Alba nel finale, ma Alisson ha fatto un paratone.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

Madonna sto Allison Becker sembra uscito da Holly e Benji è quello con i capelli lunghi che fa le capriole da palo a palo. Ed Warner


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

2-0 pazzesco


----------



## 7vinte (7 Maggio 2019)

2-0!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

3-0


----------



## 7vinte (7 Maggio 2019)

Goooooooolllllll!!!!!!! 3-0!!!!!!


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2019)

Madonna!


----------



## BB7 (7 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile lo sapevo che il gol mancato al 90* dal tipo di colore del Barca avrebbe pesato!


----------



## LukeLike (7 Maggio 2019)

No vabbè questo non è calcio. Questa è epica.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

Klopp moustroso magari escono o non vincono la CL.. ma è un grandissimo allenatore, anche senza Salah e Firmino fanno prove mostruose. Qualsiasi giocatore dell'Livepool fuori da quel contesto sarebbe forse un buon giocatore.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Maggio 2019)

Giorgino!!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

Finita per il Barcellona


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco! Sembra di rivedere (in parte) la nostra finale di Istanbul.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Inchiniamoci a klopp ragazzi..che squadra ha messo su


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile comunque ormai in Champions qualsiasi risultato è ribaltabile


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Finita per il Barcellona



Occhio. Che se si sveglia Messi uno lo fa anche da solo.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Klopp moustroso magari escono o non vincono la CL.. ma è un grandissimo allenatore, anche senza Salah e Firmino fanno prove mostruose. Qualsiasi giocatore dell'Livepool fuori da quel contesto sarebbe forse un buon giocatore.



Quoto ogni parola.
Ma se non è un grande allenatore klopp, chi lo è?


----------



## Schism75 (7 Maggio 2019)

Voglio klopp. Pure che perde, voglio lui.


----------



## ildemone85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Voglio klopp. Pure che perde, voglio lui.



aspetta e spera... il proggggetttoo con il maestro giampaolo..., liverpool rinato cmq


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Maggio 2019)

Mamma mia Messi quando parte è infermabile. Assurdo come abbia tenuto via di fisico anche Fabinho che è il triplo di lui.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2019)

Guardare queste partite fa capire che, al momento, noi non siamo pronti per certi livelli.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Guardare queste partite fa capire che, al momento, noi non siamo pronti per certi livelli.



Tutto il calcio italiano non lo è


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

Leotardo chissà se guarda che razza di esterni hanno il liverpool.. è Manè il tipo di giocatore che serve non la turca e la moglie susa..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

FORZA REDS!!!

Prima di tutto il dominio delle due spagnole ha sfrantato tutto lo sfrantabile, in secondo luogo se il Barca vincesse poi con la supercoppa UEFA e il mondiale per club ci raggiungerebbe a 17 trofei internazionali, e non voglio che accada.

Non ho rancore verso i Reds, nel 2007 regolammo i conti e per me è finita lì.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Maggio 2019)

Shaquiri è proprio scarso


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tutto il calcio italiano non lo è



...in effetti è così. Per me è ridicolo che squadre a 30 punti dalla prima siano in lotta per un posto in CL. Ormai si pensa solo a qualificarsi per far cassa. Nessuna squadra italiana, tolta la Juve, può pensare di qualificarsi e poi andare molto avanti.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2019)

clamoroso. 

ma che dormita.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

4-0


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2019)

4-0


----------



## BB7 (7 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2019)

Mai sottovalutare il Liverpool. Noi lo sappiamo.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

Semplicemente geniali.. giocatori con testa e basta


----------



## 7vinte (7 Maggio 2019)

4-0!!!!!!


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Shaquiri è proprio scarso



E con i cessi klopp fa 4-0 e la ribalta 
Sono estasiato, felice per klopp il liverpool e il calcio. In fin dei conti il barcellona non meritava proprio quest’anno e deve tutto a messi


----------



## BB7 (7 Maggio 2019)

Questo gol gli sta proprio bene al Barça. Giocano sempre come se sapessero di aver già vinto


----------



## alcyppa (7 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Semplicemente geniali.. giocatori con testa e basta



La fa tanto l'allenatore quella.

Partita pazzesca comunque


----------



## LukeLike (7 Maggio 2019)

Ma che giocatore è Alexander Arnold? Pazzesco.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

Voi dite che nessuna italiana potrebbe farcela... io dopo stasera a maggior ragione ringrazio ancora l'Ajax...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2019)

Strano, nemmeno un rigorino per il Barcellona...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...in effetti è così. Per me è ridicolo che squadre a 30 punti dalla prima siano in lotta per un posto in CL. Ormai si pensa solo a qualificarsi per far cassa. Nessuna squadra italiana, tolta la Juve, può pensare di qualificarsi e poi andare molto avanti.



La juve se la sarebbe dovuta giocare fino alla fine quest’anno e invece per praticare anticalcio con un allenatore arretrato di almeno 30 anni fa figuracce. Il calcio italiano è messo malissimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Klopp moustroso magari escono o non vincono la CL.. ma è un grandissimo allenatore, anche senza Salah e Firmino fanno prove mostruose. Qualsiasi giocatore dell'Livepool fuori da quel contesto sarebbe forse un buon giocatore.



niente da aggiungere


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

Che fail ogni anno sto Farsa... questa supera anche la rimonta presa dalla Rometta


----------



## chicagousait (7 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco quello che sta succedendo in quel di Liverpool


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La juve se la sarebbe dovuta giocare fino alla fine quest’anno e invece per praticare anticalcio con un allenatore arretrato di almeno 30 anni fa figuracce. Il calcio italiano è messo malissimo



...pensa a noi che abbiamo Gattuso e pure una rosa mediocre...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> FORZA REDS!!!
> 
> Prima di tutto il dominio delle due spagnole ha sfrantato tutto lo sfrantabile, in secondo luogo se il Barca vincesse poi con la supercoppa UEFA e il mondiale per club ci raggiungerebbe a 17 trofei internazionali, e non voglio che accada.
> 
> Non ho rancore verso i Reds, nel 2007 regolammo i conti e per me è finita lì.



mi sa che siamo a 18


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

Comunque era ora che una spagnola non vincesse la cl..non ne potevo più da 5 anni


----------



## Kayl (7 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che fail ogni anno sto Farsa... questa supera anche la rimonta presa dalla Rometta



Infatti perché con la Roma in casa rubarono e vinsero senza alcun merito, quindi quello fu puro karma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi sa che siamo a 18




No no, siamo a 17. Il primo è il Real a 22, poi ci siamo noi a 17 e il Barca a 14.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che fail ogni anno sto Farsa... questa supera anche la rimonta presa dalla Rometta



Il loro ciclo è finito...sono solo messi
Rosico come una bestia


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...pensa a noi che abbiamo Gattuso e pure una rosa mediocre...



Per me allegri è peggio


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

Mostruoso Manè...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No no, siamo a 17. Il primo è il Real a 22, poi ci siamo noi a 17 e il Barca a 14.



7 CL
2 coppe coppe
5 supercoppe
4 mondiali


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me allegri è peggio



non scherziamo.....


----------



## Goro (7 Maggio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Peccato per il risultato largo dell'andata, una partita spettacolare ridotta a poco più di una amichevole...





Partita epica e seconda finale consecutiva per il Liverpool di Klopp, con la differenza che ci sarà Alisson al posto di quella sciagura di portiere 

Chi si è giocato il 4 0 vince una fortuna


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me allegri è peggio



...allora prendetevi Gattuso...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non scherziamo.....



Per me si. Lo odio. Lo schifo. Mi disgusta


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2019)

Che scoppola per il Barcellona...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...allora prendetevi Gattuso...



No


----------



## Schism75 (7 Maggio 2019)

Grandissimi Reds, li odio, ma grandissimi. Klopp meraviglioso. Poi dice che l’allenatore non conta nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Ciao ciao messi 
Spero che il pallone d’oro lo diano a qualcuno del Liverpool o dell’ajax se va in finale


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

Il dominio cr7 messi penso sia ufficialmente al termine


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

Oggi ha vinto davvero il collettivo, e quindi, l'allenatore. Complimenti a Klopp!


----------



## Kayl (7 Maggio 2019)

Allison è due volte che batte il barca in rimonta in semifinale


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Grandissimi Reds, li odio, ma grandissimi. Klopp meraviglioso. Poi dice che l’allenatore non conta nulla.



L’allenatore non conta se sei il Barcellona mostruoso o il real galactico
Chi dice questo non sta bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

mamma mia, aiuto. che partita. epica

ho piacere per loro. mi ci sono innamorato nel mitico 2005. grande dimostrazione dicosa può fare un allenatore top.

messi, ilpiù forte del mondo e il 4o della storia per me, se ha un limite è proprio quello che se la infila male, non riesce a girarla. comunque non è una critica.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

Pallone d'oro verso Salah a questo punto


----------



## Schism75 (7 Maggio 2019)

Barcellona nuovo suicidio. Spettacolare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Maggio 2019)

Dio solo sa quante bestemmie ho buttato, a sto punto spero che la favola Ajax duri fino alla fine. Se il Loserpool vince la sesta mentre noi siamo ancora nel baratro mi ammazzo

Cessi come al solito lontano da casuccia non vale niente


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2019)

finalmente non saremo più gli unici ricordati per essere stati rimontati da un 3-0 dal liverpool. 

cmq godo, la finale si prospetta spettacolare.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il dominio cr7 messi penso sia ufficialmente al termine



Giusto cosi. A new era


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2019)

Purtroppo non ho visto la partita, ma sono contento

Finalmente non vincerà una spagnola


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dio solo sa quante bestemmie ho buttato, a sto punto spero che la favola Ajax duri fino alla fine. Se il Loserpool vince la sesta mentre noi siamo ancora nel baratro mi ammazzo
> 
> Cessi come al solito lontano da casuccia non vale niente



Ha la personalità di un bradipo...è inutile


----------



## Lambro (7 Maggio 2019)

Il quarto gol del liverpool è una comica a questi livelli.
Grandissima prestazione dei reds, però se nel primo tempo Messi la passa solo davanti al portiere ad uno dei suoi compagni altrettanto soli era tutto finito subito.
That's football.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Maggio 2019)

Chissà se noi torneremo mai a vivere serate simili.
Incredibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me si. Lo odio. Lo schifo. Mi disgusta



idem io con gattuso


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Maggio 2019)

bella una finale Liverpool-Ajax


----------



## Boomer (7 Maggio 2019)

L'allenatore non conta eh ? Shaquiri un giocatore da Serie B al massimo , Milner scartato dal city e indecente prima di Klopp, Coutinho ora fa ridere...

SUA MAESTA JURGEN KLOPP CHE UMILIA I GINERS


----------



## Raryof (7 Maggio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Barcellona nuovo suicidio. Spettacolare.



L'anno prossimo il ritorno lo perdono 5-0.
Godo, due anni di fila e 7-0 totale, squadra già a fine ciclo che non ha niente a parte Messi, ora Messi è già vecchiotto e sarà dura per loro sostituirlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pallone d'oro verso Salah a questo punto



non scherziamo, la stagione di messi rimane mostruosa, salah non ha fatto neanche la metà quest'anno


----------



## falconez (7 Maggio 2019)

Giustizia è fatta.
Una squadra che ci ha creduto e ha sudato sangue,Barca devastato.
Messi come sempre dalle stelle alle stalle (comunque in buona compagnia stasera).


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2019)

Non sono sorpreso, ma è comunque un qualcosa di pazzesco senza Salah e Firmino.
Preferisco che vinca l’Ajax la Champions, ma Klopp se la merita altrettanto.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non scherziamo, la stagione di messi rimane mostruosa, salah non ha fatto neanche la metà quest'anno



Metà di cosa? Capocannoniere in Premier League


----------



## chicagousait (7 Maggio 2019)

Accidenti se mi mancano serate simili


----------



## sunburn (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No no, siamo a 17. Il primo è il Real a 22, poi ci siamo noi a 17 e il Barca a 14.


Sono 18. Nei trofei UEFA non viene contato il Mondiale per club perché è organizzato dalla FIFA.


----------



## rot-schwarz (7 Maggio 2019)

Bellissima partita, grande spirito di squadra, grande pubblico.
Finale meritata dal lLiverpool a barcelona il 3-0 era sbaglato.
Il Barcelona e' una buona squadra ma troppo Messi dipendente.


----------



## Boomer (7 Maggio 2019)

Messi senza kilometri di campo aperto con squadre che non difendono è solo un Suso con un po' di cervello.

Avesse giocato in Italia nei 90s sarebbe durato un paio d'anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Metà di cosa? Capocannoniere in Premier League



bah per me quest'anno messi ha fatto magie tutto l'anno. è stato uno dei suoi anni migliori. credo lo meriti.

salah 22+4 gol stagionali, messi 34+2+12 uguale 48. quasi il doppio.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2019)

up


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> idem io con gattuso



Lo so e capisco le tue buone ragioni.
Il calcio è altra roba e tu lo sai bene. Il calcio italiano fa schifo


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> L'allenatore non conta eh ? Shaquiri un giocatore da Serie B al massimo , Milner scartato dal city e indecente prima di Klopp, Coutinho ora fa ridere...
> 
> SUA MAESTA JURGEN KLOPP CHE UMILIA I GINERS



Infatti sti giocatori vedili senza klopp
Tipo l’atalanta di gasperini


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non scherziamo, la stagione di messi rimane mostruosa, salah non ha fatto neanche la metà quest'anno



Giusto che lo vinca un altro 
L’anno scorso ronaldo vinse la cl con 17 gol e lo hanno dato ridicolmente a modric 
Lo deve vincere chi vince la coppa e vedrai che sarà cosi


----------



## ibracadabra9 (7 Maggio 2019)

Il Liverpool comunque fino a 3-4 anni fa era ridotto come noi.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Messi senza kilometri di campo aperto con squadre che non difendono è solo un Suso con un po' di cervello.
> 
> Avesse giocato in Italia nei 90s sarebbe durato un paio d'anni.



Io sono sicuro che messi farebbe molti meno gol in Italia


----------



## sette (7 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ha la personalità di un bradipo...è inutile



allora dybala ha la personalità di una sbo..ata di gatto


----------



## Pitermilanista (7 Maggio 2019)

Il Liverpool di Klopp è la squadra più bella che ho visto in vita mia dopo il Milan di Sacchi e l'Ajax di Van Gaal, e non serviva la partita di stasera per ricordarmelo.

Questo allenatore tedesco e i suoi sistemi di allenamento andrebbero studiati all'Università del calcio. Un Maestro inarrivabile.


----------



## leviatano (7 Maggio 2019)

Stasera escono con le ossa rotte le grandi e i loro allenatori: Valverde, Allegri, Guardiola.
Annata dove per vincere la champions ci vuole il collettivo e non il singolo.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> allora dybala ha la personalità di una sbo..ata di gatto



Cosa c’ entra? Non parliamo neanche della stessa categoria di giocatore
Messi è un fenomeno, un alieno ma non brilla per personalità


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

certo che vivere queste serate e star li davanti alla kop a cantare a fine partita vale più di una champions con barca o real, quasi scontata.

coutinho ahahahahahahah


se fossi nel papa starei a chiappe strette


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool di Klopp è la squadra più bella che ho visto in vita mia dopo il Milan di Sacchi e l'Ajax di Van Gaal, e non serviva la partita di stasera per ricordarmelo.
> 
> Questo allenatore tedesco e i suoi sistemi di allenamento andrebbero studiati all'Università del calcio. Un Maestro inarrivabile.



Addirittura? Superiore anche al Barcellona di Guardiola (per me la squadra più forte che ho visto)?


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Messi senza kilometri di campo aperto con squadre che non difendono è solo un Suso con un po' di cervello.
> 
> Avesse giocato in Italia nei 90s sarebbe durato un paio d'anni.



Vi prego...non fatemi leggere certe cose


----------



## sette (7 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Allison è due volte che batte il barca in rimonta in semifinale



l'anno scorso era un quarto di finale


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me allegri è peggio



Klopp vincerà strameritatamente questa CL. Ma fino ad oggi aveva due finali perse esattamente come Max


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2019)

comunque il barcelona ha avuto varie occasioni per segnare,specie al primo tempo,solo che le ha sprecate.
non è stata a senso unico,sarebbe bastato un goal per qualificarsi.
messi è stato impreciso stranamente e quell'azione che davanti al portiere ha fintato per andare sul sinistro invece di segnare di destro è stata clamorosa.
ricorda un po' l'andata con il liverpool che ha sprecato le occasioni


----------



## Raryof (7 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cosa c’ entra? Non parliamo neanche della stessa categoria di giocatore
> Messi è un fenomeno, un alieno ma non brilla per personalità



Dybala potrebbe brillare solo se fatto detonare invece...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Klopp vincerà strameritatamente questa CL. Ma fino ad oggi aveva due finali perse esattamente come Max



Però le cose diciamole bene, 2 finali fatte guidando delle squadre discrete e perse contro 2 squadroni superiori in tutto alle sue.
È un genio. Ha vinto 2 bundes contro un super bayern, fa 97 punti in premier 
Allegri per me non è nemmeno un allenatore


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dybala potrebbe brillare solo se fatto detonare invece...



E quindi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vi prego...non fatemi leggere certe cose



in effetti.....parliamo del numero unissimo...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2019)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Addirittura? Superiore anche al Barcellona di Guardiola (per me la squadra più forte che ho visto)?



Ma hai visto i giocatori? Ricordi quel barca che fenomeni aveva?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

Ecco cosa succede quando sei abiutato a giocare in un campionato pieno di corsa ed intensità.

Il riposo non serve a nulla per me, anzi.. ed il campionato italiano non aiuta certo con un arbitro che fischia ogni santa cose e gioco lento goffo che quando stai sullo 3-0 dici "basta basta rispettiamo l'avversario"..


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2019)

Pensate che all'andata all'ultimo minuto Dembelè aveva sbagliato un rigore praticamente 

Spero in Ajax - Liverpool, sarebbe una bellissima partita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa succede quando sei abiutato a giocare in un campionato pieno di corsa ed intensità.
> 
> Il riposo non serve a nulla per me, anzi.. ed il campionato italiano non aiuta certo con un arbitro che fischia ogni santa cose e gioco lento goffo che quando stai sullo 3-0 dici "basta basta rispettiamo l'avversario"..



Vero e soprattutto quest'anno si è notata questa cosa. La Juve ha resistito un tempo al ritmo dell'Ajax. 
Con l'atletico, che ha accettato il ritmo della Juve, sono passati, ma con l'Ajax che mette tutta un'altra intensità, ha fatto una figuraccia.

Identità di squadra e corsa, ritmo gli sono mancati ai gobbi.


----------



## 1972 (7 Maggio 2019)

merito al liverpool ma il gol scaturito dal corner neanche in terza categoria....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 7 CL
> 2 coppe coppe
> 5 supercoppe
> 4 mondiali



Hai ragione, mi ero lasciato ingannare dal fatto che la Uefa non considera il nuovo mondiale per club. Comunque è ancora peggio perché noi siamo a 18 ma il Barca è a 17 quindi ci avrebbe superato con la CL + la Supercoppa UEFA e il mondiale per club


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Messi senza kilometri di campo aperto con squadre che non difendono è solo un Suso con un po' di cervello.
> 
> Avesse giocato in Italia nei 90s sarebbe durato un paio d'anni.




spero che sia una frenesia sul momento.. dettato dal risultato 
se no è un "no comment che è meglio.." grande come il mondo

basta ricordarsi come c'ha sprangati malgrado fossimo TUTTI dentro la nostra meta campo 
x fortuna non c'hanno annichilito solo con rigori da gioco fermo (provo ancora rabbia) 
visto che allegri nei sorteggi ci faceva prendere sempre il Barca


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sono 18. Nei trofei UEFA non viene contato il Mondiale per club perché è organizzato dalla FIFA.



Verissimo e il Barca è ancora più vicino di quanto ricordassi, meno male che li hanno calcinculati fuori dalla CL anche quest’anno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2019)

Dimostrazione, ennesima a mio parere, di Klopp come miglior allenatore del mondo.

Ajax-Liverpool potrebbe essere una delle finali più bella di sempre.


----------



## Boomer (7 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> spero che sia una frenesia sul momento.. dettato dal risultato
> se no è un "no comment che è meglio.." grande come il mondo
> 
> basta ricordarsi come c'ha sprangati malgrado fossimo TUTTI dentro la nostra meta campo
> ...



Lol giocavamo con Mexes e Zapata che all'epoca faceva ridere. Quella non era una squadra che "difendeva".


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Maggio 2019)

cmq nn è x la doppietta ma da quando l'ho visto ho preso una cotta calcistica x Wijnaldum 
il secondo gol alla cr7 x sospensione in aria


----------



## Milo (7 Maggio 2019)

Lo dico? Lo dico.

C’e da dire che hanno avuto anche un po’ di fortuna, tra rimpalli e deviazioni fortunate.

In ogni caso complimenti e passaggio meritato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Lol giocavamo con Mexes e Zapata che all'epoca faceva ridere. Quella non era una squadra che "difendeva".



LOL eravamo 11 dentro area quindi? 
dove sono gli spazi ?
dovè che un Suso + intelligente bombarda le difese schierate dei vari Bologna,Chievo ecc.. 
mega LOL

l''hai sparata grossa 
punto 
pur di nn perderselo 
hanno fatto firmare il contratto su un fazzoletto
non so se mi spiego....


----------



## hiei87 (7 Maggio 2019)

Comunque da un po' di anni a questa parte le rimonte impensabili nelle partite di ritorno stanno diventando sempre più frequenti. Penso sia qualcosa di più di un caso. Sarebbe interessante scavarne i motivi. 
Immagino che, rispetto al passato, conti sempre più il fattore psicologico. Una squadra forte di un vantaggio rassicurante parte rilassata e si spaventa col materializzarsi dello spettro di una beffa. Dall'altro lato, chi rimonta parte senza troppe pressioni e gioca sulle ali dell'entusiasmo. 
Tolta la notte da incubo di La Coruna, ricordo pochi casi eclatanti nel calcio degli anni '90 e dei primi 2000...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2019)

il 4 a 0 e comunque roba da polli 
Onore a Origi che l'ha messa comunque nel set 
ma da polli rimane...
io fossi un tifoso del Barca 
bestemmierei ancora in aramaico antico hahaha


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Comunque da un po' di anni a questa parte le rimonte impensabili nelle partite di ritorno stanno diventando sempre più frequenti. Penso sia qualcosa di più di un caso. Sarebbe interessante scavarne i motivi.
> Immagino che, rispetto al passato, conti sempre più il fattore psicologico. Una squadra forte di un vantaggio rassicurante parte rilassata e si spaventa col materializzarsi dello spettro di una beffa. Dall'altro lato, chi rimonta parte senza troppe pressioni e gioca sulle ali dell'entusiasmo.
> Tolta la notte da incubo di La Coruna, ricordo pochi casi eclatanti nel calcio degli anni '90 e dei primi 2000...


E vero quello che dici, chi ha giocato a calcio sa che se stacchi la spina difficilmente si riattacca,è successo anche a noi ..e non giocando due partite ma addirittura fra un tempo e l'altro, proprio contro il Liverpool


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2019)

Sono imprese come queste che ti fanno amare questo sport. Adesso a Klopp manca solo la coppa per l’apoteosi definitiva.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Maggio 2019)

I Reds hanno un'anima assurda, spero vincano, anche se tra loro e l'Ajax non so chi meriti di più


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2019)

La testa a quei livelli fa quasi tutto. Mi chiedo però se questa tendenza sia soltanto una mia impressione, un caso o sia dovuta a qualcosa di preciso


----------



## malos (8 Maggio 2019)

Finalmente aria nuova.


----------



## sunburn (8 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La testa a quei livelli fa quasi tutto. Mi chiedo però se questa tendenza sia soltanto una mia impressione, un caso o sia dovuta a qualcosa di preciso


Prendendo in considerazione solo le rimonte che si sono completate(escludendo quindi, ad esempio, Juventus- Real dell'anno scorso, giusto per citarne una "a caso"...), se non ricordo male di clamorose ce ne sono state 4 o 5. Una è quella della Juve contro l'Atletico, nelle altre c'era sempre(o quasi)il Barcellona protagonista, sia nella veste di squadra che rimonta(col psg) sia di quella rimontata. Se è così, si tratta di un qualche problema di tenuta dei blaugrana.


----------



## Gas (8 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La testa a quei livelli fa quasi tutto. Mi chiedo però se questa tendenza sia soltanto una mia impressione, un caso o sia dovuta a qualcosa di preciso



É da un po' di tempo che ho maturato lo stesso dubbio...


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Maggio 2019)

Vista ieri a casa di un amico culé, in compagnia di un terzo amico madridista. Da sbellicarsi dalle risate. Il tassista che mi ha riportato a casa era in lutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Riporto solo un dato IMPRESSIONANTE che ho letto circa la partita di ieri : palle recuperate dal liverpool quando il possesso era per il barca, una ogni 86'' !!!!!!
Ecco cosa vuol dire mentalità vincente.
Terzini altissimi, ritmo infernale, possesso palla di qualità ,calcio in verticale.
Il talento del barca è stato distrutto.
E dire che troppe volte ho visto il milan che aspetta, rispetta, lascia la prima mossa ,e potrei continuare a lungo coi sinonimi del non calcio, il chievo o frosinone di turno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Comunque da un po' di anni a questa parte le rimonte impensabili nelle partite di ritorno stanno diventando sempre più frequenti. Penso sia qualcosa di più di un caso. Sarebbe interessante scavarne i motivi.
> Immagino che, rispetto al passato, conti sempre più il fattore psicologico. Una squadra forte di un vantaggio rassicurante parte rilassata e si spaventa col materializzarsi dello spettro di una beffa. Dall'altro lato, chi rimonta parte senza troppe pressioni e gioca sulle ali dell'entusiasmo.
> Tolta la notte da incubo di La Coruna, ricordo pochi casi eclatanti nel calcio degli anni '90 e dei primi 2000...



Senza dubbio è la testa..forse mancano davvero quelli che un tempo erano veri e propri "leader in campo"..il discorso del gruppo..

Il cosiddetto "braccino" era tipico degli sport individuali, perché li sei solo e se si spegne la luce è la fine..ma quando c'è una squadra a farsi forza non dovrebbe capitare...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Riporto solo un dato IMPRESSIONANTE che ho letto circa la partita di ieri : palle recuperate dal liverpool quando il possesso era per il barca, una ogni 86'' !!!!!!
> Ecco cosa vuol dire mentalità vincente.
> Terzini altissimi, ritmo infernale, possesso palla di qualità ,calcio in verticale.
> Il talento del barca è stato distrutto.
> E dire che troppe volte ho visto il milan che aspetta, rispetta, lascia la prima mossa ,e potrei continuare a lungo coi sinonimi del non calcio, il chievo o frosinone di turno.



Comunque il 4° gol del Liverpool credo entrerà di diritto nei manuali del calcio


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque il 4° gol del Liverpool credo entrerà di diritto nei manuali del calcio



Direi nel manuale dei polli.
Un gol cosi lo subiscono solo dei polli.
Se non ricordo male noi un gol simile lo abbiamo subito.
Bravissimo quello del liverpool a vedere quel passaggio ma i difensori del barca dormivano come cavalli, nemmeno quello nei pressi della bandierina se ne è accorto!!!!
Quando una squadra porta il gioco a ritmi elevati o sei capace di sostenerlo o hai talmente tanto talento da abbassarlo oppure.... vieni distrutto.
Il barca di ieri non è riuscito nè nel primo nè nel secondo intento.


----------



## fra29 (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque il 4° gol del Liverpool credo entrerà di diritto nei manuali del calcio



Il dubbio amletico è: schema provato (stile Roma di qualche anno fa) o improvvisazione per via della dormita azulgrana?


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Direi nel manuale dei polli.
> Un gol cosi lo subiscono solo dei polli.
> Se non ricordo male noi un gol simile lo abbiamo subito.
> Bravissimo quello del liverpool a vedere quel passaggio ma i difensori del barca dormivano come cavalli, nemmeno quello nei pressi della bandierina se ne è accorto!!!!
> ...





fra29 ha scritto:


> Il dubbio amletico è: schema provato (stile Roma di qualche anno fa) o improvvisazione per via della dormita azulgrana?



Questo è senza dubbio uno schema provato..la finta che fa quello che batte l'angolo è evidente..se davvero si fosse accorto lui con la coda dell'occhio del compagno libero sarebbe da soprannominare occhio di falco


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo è senza dubbio uno schema provato..la finta che fa quello che batte l'angolo è evidente..se davvero si fosse accorto lui con la coda dell'occhio del compagno libero sarebbe da soprannominare occhio di falco



Non penso possa esser uno schema, nessuno schema prevede una dormita di massa nei pressi dell'area.
Sarebbe comunque interessante capirlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non penso possa esser uno schema, nessuno schema prevede una dormita di massa nei pressi dell'area.
> Sarebbe comunque interessante capirlo.



Non si tratta di dormita per me..il giocatore del Liverpool si porta in una posizione "non sospetta"..il compagno va a battere il corner e fa finta di andare via..questa finta "rilassa" per un momento tutti quelli del Barca, incluso il portiere (si vede dalla ripresa da dietro)..

Ripeto è fisicamente impossibile che chi batte l'angolo da li veda il compagno e in un secondo riesca anche a servirlo


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di dormita per me..il giocatore del Liverpool si porta in una posizione "non sospetta"..il compagno va a battere il corner e fa finta di andare via..questa finta "rilassa" per un momento tutti quelli del Barca, incluso il portiere (si vede dalla ripresa da dietro)..
> 
> Ripeto è fisicamente impossibile che chi batte l'angolo da li veda il compagno e in un secondo riesca anche a servirlo



Si vede un blocco di giocatori blaugrana che sale e addirittura alcuni di loro sono di spalle.
Non lo so francamente, a detta di alcuni a distrarre quelli del barca è stato un secondo pallone in campo.
In questo caso lo schema potrebbe aver coinvolto anche il raccattapalle di turno?
La roma giocava uno schema simile sfruttando il fattore sorpresa...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Maggio 2019)

Geniale il calcio d'angolo del 4-0, quello che lo batte vede il compagno in area e si intendono al volo. Pique a quel punto non può nemmeno provare a salire per metterlo in fuorigioco perchè è in linea con quello che va a verso il corner. Qualcuno doveva marcarlo ma erano ammucchiati in area.
Perchè son sempre tutti troppo abituati ad aspettare, come se si dovesse aspettare il fischio dell'arbitro. Invece quando si attacca, quando si ha fretta, bisogna accelerare il cervello. Mi pare un'azione da pallacanestro, l'interdisciplinarietà aiuta molto l'apertura mentale dei giocatori.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Riporto solo un dato IMPRESSIONANTE che ho letto circa la partita di ieri : palle recuperate dal liverpool quando il possesso era per il barca, una ogni 86'' !!!!!!
> Ecco cosa vuol dire mentalità vincente.
> Terzini altissimi, ritmo infernale, possesso palla di qualità ,calcio in verticale.
> Il talento del barca è stato distrutto.
> E dire che troppe volte ho visto il milan che aspetta, rispetta, lascia la prima mossa ,e potrei continuare a lungo coi sinonimi del non calcio, il chievo o frosinone di turno.



Ho appena visto la partita, ok Liverpool straordinario sopratutto per intensità e dopo 190 minuti hanno meritato... ma quello che ieri ha fallito il Barcelona nel primo tempo davanti al portiero davero incredibile, quella palla tra Jordi Alba e Messi mi ha ricordato un po' Istambul.


----------

